# Ebenen verschieben sich und werden irgentwie abgeschnitten



## malte1987 (30. Juni 2012)

Hi ich fange gerade erst an After Efects  zu erlernen ich möchte gerade ein kleines Animatic aus Zeichnungen machen, diese importiere ich als Ebenen aus einer PSD Datei. Nur irgentwie verschieben sich die Ebenen beim Rendern, im Film sind die Ebenen irgentwie verrutscht und nachdem ich das Projekt geschlossen habe ist es auch in AE so. Auserdem fehlen dann noch die Teile die durch das Verschieben über den Bildberreich herausragen? Was kann ich da machen****?
beste Grüße 
Malte


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (1. Juli 2012)

Hallo,
erstelle doch die PSD in der gleichen Größe wei dein Film später ist.
Wenn du nun das Footage in AFX importierst sollte sich auch nichts verschieben.
Hoffe das hilft schonmal.

Viele Grüße


----------

